# Block Adult channels Sky Digibox no card



## wishbone (3 Jun 2011)

Hi there

I have a Sky SD Digibox with no sky card - ie using it for FTA only.  Is there a way I can block the adult stations without a card?  There doesn't seem to be.  Can I use any old Sky card to give me access to this (ie borrow one for the time), or must it be a valid Sky FTA card?
Thanks
Wishbone


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2011)

wishbone said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a Sky SD Digibox with no sky card - ie using it for FTA only.  Is there a way I can block the adult stations without a card?  There doesn't seem to be.  Can I use any old Sky card to give me access to this (ie borrow one for the time), or must it be a valid Sky FTA card?
> Thanks
> Wishbone




Eh, which channels exactly?  

Sorry, no idea!


----------



## wishbone (3 Jun 2011)

Firefly said:


> Eh, which channels exactly?
> 
> Sorry, no idea!



The Gay Date, girls with the phone and the boobs etc, I'm worried my husband - I mean kids!!  will see it...whenever I select Parental control it says insert card or words to that effect...


----------

